# circle hooks



## c-mac (Jun 14, 2008)

what size and kind of circle hooks is best for live bull minnows for flounder?

thanks in advance


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

probably a 2/0 or 3/0 id think


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *c-mac (7/15/2008)*what size and kind of circle hooks is best for live bull minnows for flounder?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance




I personally use a #2 or #4 Owner MUTU Light Circle Hook. 



IMO any size larger will weight the bull minnow and not allow it to swim freely. I know a man that will not use anything other than a Eagle Claw #4 Aberdeen hook.



Billy


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

When I use livebait for Trout and/or Flounder, I use a #2 Lazer Sharp Circle Sea hook.


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm reading up on all I can about the new circle hooks. We are just now heading back into shore and offshore fishing after about a 9 year layoff and understand that we're SUPPOSE to use all circle hooks for game fishing. Any tips that anyone posts here will be forever greatfully appreciated by me and hubby. We're re-stocking the tacklebox, relearning how to tie rigs and chomping at the bit to get out in the GULF!!!!!! 

Thanks in advance for any help anyone is kind enough to pass along our way! 

Best fishin' to ya' P'cola!!!!! :bowdown


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

#2 mutu light.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

From working in the fishing industy I see J hooks as a thing of the past! Regulations have already changed in the last year or so and I see them to continue to change in the future. You better learn how to use circle hooks. Owner makes the best circle hook in the fishing industry. I just recently came back from the ICAST show in Vegas and got a chance to work the Owner booth were I saw all the new hooks coming out in 2009. As stated above the Mutu Light is the best hook for what you are trying to do. I would suggest a #1 for what you are doing. The Mutu Light hook is coming back in 2009 with a new and better look. Its barb is now a perfect 90 degrees and tournament legal unlike the Mutu light of the past. Owner will be shipping them later in the year and they will take the place of last years Mutu light. 










Brant Peacher
Manufacturers Rep


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

I use 2/0 circle hooks made from owner from walmart. very sharp and im very satisfied with it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Owner Mutu Light Circle......#2 to #1. Especially with bull minnows or LY's


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

I love Owner hooks too, black chrome finish is bad ass.

Gamakatsu's are sticky sharp as well for a #2 choice.

Go as light as you can and keep your options open, if you dont think its working out try something new, dont let yourself get bored, you never know I was the first one of my friends to use a poppin cork regularly......they use to laugh.


----------

